# POV lights for a Jeep Wrangler



## medic8613

To start, I know a lot of people feel that POVs shouldn't have emergency lights, and I, for the most part, am in agreement. However, the rescue squad I am joining _requires _me to have lights in my Jeep. So now that I covered that, lets get to the actual question:

Does anyone have a recommendation for a light that works well on a Wrangler's front windshield? The Jeep's windshield is almost vertical, where as most other vehicles have more of a slant to their windshield, and most of the LED lights I found online have flash-guards which may be a problem due to the angle. I found a couple that look pretty good, but I was hoping someone who owns a Wrangler might have a suggestion.

Again, please don't start with the "lights are awesome!" "No! Lights are dangerous!" thing. I get it, but I don't have a choice. Department policy. Thanks.


----------



## Hal9000

Smallest, cheapest piece of junk you can buy, and I'd be an incessant pain in the butt about such an absurd policy.  

You know what you're getting yourself into with such a thread...ever thought about one of those light-up bike reflectors?


----------



## trevor1189

http://www.sirennet.com/svulb9.html

Cheap and extremely bright!


----------



## scottyb

I agree, I have a Mini Phantom on my Wrangler.  Awesome light and has a couple of mounting options.  Cheap with a bunch of flash patterns.


----------



## TraprMike

First of all,, does the employee requirment fit under your State law??

Is your employer going to pay for high risk insurance. you do know if you run as an emergency vehicle, (if that's allowed in your state) you have to have upgraded insurance or another policy to cover you. 

does your state allow lights and no siren?? you will want to check this out if you are running as an emergency vehicle. 

 MN recently changed to either/or for PD,why tip off a burgler by running noise all the way to scene. 

unknown what state you are in, but in MN, all EMT's (whatever level) can have a steady burning red light facing front. 2 inch diameter max. but that does not allow the vehicle to break any of the rules of the road, and does not made the POV an emergency vehicle. 

ok, that said, if all the above is a GO: 
I'd put tail light flashers and wig-wags on front, maybe corner strobes instead of the WW's. that way your car doesn't look like a whacker mobile when not in use. and you'll have one toggle switch inside to activate everything. 

have someone that installs the equipment for a living do it. last thing anybody needs is a car fire. 

Bottom line, if employer wants you to have the equipment, they must pay for it. 
hopes this helps..


----------



## wolfwyndd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYV6HSNXzQc
I have no idea what the brand name for this little dash light is, but it's bright as shi . . . .  .heck.  I had it on my 97 Jeep TJ until I sold it last week.  Of course it's such an easy light to install I just put it into my new Ford Focus.  I bought mine locally at a Public Safety supply shop and paid . . . . . 40.00 for it, I think.

Just out of curiousity, does your department require 360 degree coverage?  I run for two departments, one did require it and one did not.  For a Wrangler (or any soft top) that's the biggest issue.  Fortunately, I had a hard top on mine so I bought one of those little Galls 40.00 flashing red light and screwed it onto the top.  The dash light was what most people actually saw, not the light on top.  I also had a set of wig wags in the headlights.  Didn't have much in the way of rear facing lights and that bothered me a bit.


----------



## DV_EMT

lol... i had those on my wrangler too... they're very bright... but not very conducive for my ford escape...hard to hardwire


----------



## lightsandsirens5

wolfwyndd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYV6HSNXzQc
> I have no idea what the brand name for this little dash light is, but it's bright as shi . . . . .heck. I had it on my 97 Jeep TJ until I sold it last week. Of course it's such an easy light to install I just put it into my new Ford Focus. I bought mine locally at a Public Safety supply shop and paid . . . . . 40.00 for it, I think.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, does your department require 360 degree coverage? I run for two departments, one did require it and one did not. For a Wrangler (or any soft top) that's the biggest issue. Fortunately, I had a hard top on mine so I bought one of those little Galls 40.00 flashing red light and screwed it onto the top. The dash light was what most people actually saw, not the light on top. I also had a set of wig wags in the headlights. Didn't have much in the way of rear facing lights and that bothered me a bit.


 
For rear facing lights those little vehicle tag brackets work wonders.

And how did you end up mounting the side facing ones on your soft top?


----------



## medic8613

Thanks for all the replies. 

The department is willing to cover up to $100 of the cost. They expects us to run them as emergency lights, not courtesy lights. Insurance is covered by the department, and policies fall within state laws and regulations. The rule is 1 forward facing light is required, and rear facing lights are optional, or a lightbar (doesn't work on the Jeep), sirens are for officers only. I told them this is an absurd policy, and I would get the light, but would not use it. I refuse to run as an emergency vehicle without 360 degree lighting and a siren. Anything else is just plain unsafe...It's unsafe to be giving whackers red lights in the first place, and makes those of us who are responsible  and safe running code 3 look bad.

I ended up getting 3 mini phantoms...1 forward and two in the back.


----------



## wolfwyndd

lightsandsirens5 said:


> For rear facing lights those little vehicle tag brackets work wonders.
> 
> And how did you end up mounting the side facing ones on your soft top?


I've seen those lights mounted on the back of vehicles and they don't look very bright.  I wouldn't want them as my ONLY rear facing lights but they don't seem to bad to augment what's already there.  

I didn't have any side facing lights.  The little 360 degree strobe was mounted on TOP of the Jeep since it was a HARD top and not a SOFT top.  It was this one:
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=DL210
It's pretty wimpy, but it satisfied my 360 degree coverage and then I have wig wags in the headlights and the little dash light that I posted earlier.  

Medic8613:  I'm with you.  Using lights, but no siren seems unsafe to me.  However, if you're state is like Ohio, the 'local jurisdiction' has the right to say what is, and is not, legal to run.  So it's their call.


----------



## exodus

Oh, if they're requiring you to run emergently, I'd go all out..


----------



## Bubba Caulk

I have a 97 cherokee with almost the same issue with the winshield, I run the signal mini phantom led. Great light low price!!!


----------



## EMS*Princess

trevor1189 said:


> http://www.sirennet.com/svulb9.html
> 
> Cheap and extremely bright!



LOVE it!!! B)


----------



## RescueGirl

wolfwyndd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYV6HSNXzQc
> I have no idea what the brand name for this little dash light is, but it's bright as shi . . . .  .heck.  I had it on my 97 Jeep TJ until I sold it last week.  Of course it's such an easy light to install I just put it into my new Ford Focus.  I bought mine locally at a Public Safety supply shop and paid . . . . . 40.00 for it, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> The dash light your referring to is made by car decorate. They are very bright, easy to hook up, and they don't pull much energy to run so they won't kill the battery.  The only problem that I had with  them is that the middle lights tend to burn out within a year but the rest of them stay working.


----------

